# Run time error (C# WPF application)



## MrSeanKon (Nov 23, 2012)

For button1 code works fine.
I want after pressing button2 to be somewhere else (e.g. from position x=50, y=100 to x=200, y=300). As I understand the problem is on declarations or I misuse something.
Any ideas to correct the code?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 23, 2012)

Use breaks to catch an error before WPF implodes itself.  On doing so, I discovered both your MarginProperty and BorderThicknessProperty want a ThicknessAnimation, not a DoubleAnimation so, I changed it and it appears to work:

```
ThicknessAnimation myanimation = new ThicknessAnimation(new Thickness(0), new Thickness(100), TimeSpan.FromMilliseconds(1000));

            // Both statements produce run time error!
            
            button2.BeginAnimation(Button.MarginProperty,myanimation);
            button2.BeginAnimation(Button.BorderThicknessProperty,myanimation);
```


----------



## MrSeanKon (Nov 23, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Use breaks to catch an error before WPF implodes itself.


Yeap it is a good idea to use try/catch blocks for making robust applications.
BTW I ran the code before under VS 2010 debugger and saw an exception, but since I am a newbie  I could not understand  the message mean...
I am writing the first lines in WPF C# enviroment. I want to improve my old Windows Form based cardgames. Obviously I am not familiar, but after a couple of days hope so!
Thank you very much


----------



## Kreij (Nov 23, 2012)

Switching from Windows Forms programming to WPF (C#/XAML) will give you many headaches.
Stick with it, though, as the advantages are worth the effort.


----------

